# 1975 Steyr Cobra



## Ricktini (Apr 2, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what my bike is worth? A fold-up Steyr Cobra.

RG


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 2, 2020)

I kind of collect folders and that is a 1970s U frame folder and in very nice condition.  Where I live you might get $100 for it if you wait long enough.  Roger


----------



## Ricktini (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Roger.


----------

